#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  СМЕРТЬ

## Бодхичен

Всё в этом мире непостоянно. Никогда не знаешь, когда исчерпаются причины данного существования и это тело умрёт. Поэтому вопрос. Боитесь ли вы смерти?

----------


## GMK

Кто сказал, что она отдельна?
Разве она не часть тебя?
Она просыпается и засыпает 
Вместе с тобой.
Она слита с твоей жизнью.
Две стороны у медали.
Видя одну, не видишь другой.
Одно это не два, нет деления.
Жизнь и смерть – не противоположности.
Это одно целое и нет ему имени.
Нет любви к жизни без любви к смерти.
Ты умираешь и рождаешься каждый миг.
И нет начала и конца жизни-смерти.
Она – любимая жена, она тебя не бросит.
И когда она обнимет тебя крепко
И прижмется к тебе страстным телом,
Улыбнись ей и слейся с ней в последнем оргазме.

----------

Аня Приходящая (02.11.2009)

----------


## BOD

не печалься, умри себе с миром....утро вечера мудренее  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

Ответил - да. Страх смерти естественен.

----------


## Банзай

Прожить жизнь сообразно обстоятельствам (с).
Чего же еще?

----------


## GMK

Практиковать жизнь, лёжа в гробу [Ullu (c)]  :Mad:

----------


## Anugraha

Сургы и лургы пройдутся по склону горы.
         Сургы и лургы в тугой облачатся наряд.
         Сургы и лургы пленники странной игры.
         Посмотришь на них удивишься - такое творят.

         Сургы и лургы сторонники сдержанных мер:
         Веревочных петель в умелых руках.
         Сургы и лургы такие они и теперь.
         Посмотришь на них,удивишься и вырвется"Ах!"

         Сургы и лургы а что им и все нипочем.
         Сургы и лургы над пропастью звонкой парят.
         И лишь незаметно касаясь друг друга плечом,
         Как это им удается - не говорят.

         Медленно,медленно бродят по склону горы.
         И только душа их мечтой запредельной полна.
         Сургы и лургы пленники странной игры.
         Ты вслушайся только упруги их имена.

                                            Э.Шклярский

----------

Бо (02.11.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Anugraha_ 
> * ...
>                                             Э.Шклярский*


 Точно Шклярский? Не Шаинский?

----------


## Anugraha

Special for Шаман

      Может Вам виднее  :Wink: , но ... в напечатанном был указан автор -  "Шклярский".

----------


## Ersh

Эдмунд Шклярский, лидер группы "Пикник"

----------


## Бодхичен

Анугарха, вы ошиблись топиком. Поют не здесь, поют в соседнем. А здесь голосуют представляя пистолет направленный себе в лоб, для правдивости мнения.

----------


## GMK

Бодхич, кто же этот супостат, который метит тебе в лоб? Может, сам найдешь его название?  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

ГМК, завязывай с проекциями, право..

----------


## GMK

Бодхичен:

Если серьезно, то, наверное, важно было бы не собирать статистические данные о том, сколько челов на БФ боятся смерти, а сколько нет, а выяснить саму причину этого страха перед смертью, если он есть. Ей богу, пользы было бы намного больше, чем от удовлетворения собственного любопытства. Я об этом хотел сказать всего лишь. Это так - мысли по ходу.

----------

Аня Приходящая (02.11.2009)

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\\представляя пистолет направленный себе в лоб, для правдивости мнения.\\\\\\\\\

Из 14 ответов толлько 1 (Бао)  сказал - да.
Смешно.
Бао! - подвинься, я рядом сяду.
------------------------
Хотя сам вопрос еще смешнее.

----------


## Бодхичен

// ГМК: а выяснить саму причину этого страха перед смертью, если он есть. //

Ну Бао указал причину: Страх смерти естественен.
От себя добавлю, для кого-то и сансара естественна.
Лично я самой смерти не боюсь, но понимаю, что еще не готов к бардо. А возможно те, кто просто голосовал "Нет", вообще не знают что это такое.

----------


## oira

А я всего боюсь...

----------

Аня Приходящая (02.11.2009)

----------


## BOD

> представляя пистолет направленный себе в лоб, для правдивости мнения.


Разве представление харакири правдивость  мнения не может  обесспечить? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
В моём ответе налицо связь  ритуального самоубийства с вариантом №4

----------


## Буль

> Бао! - подвинься, я рядом сяду.


Чиво садитца? Зацем? Нечива садитца, давай парашют надзевай, будем вмесце смерти баятца  :Smilie: 

Бодхичен, ты тозе давай надзевай, неготовый к бардо! Бардо не будет, не бойса, просто поцмотрим в самолёте на отсутствие у цебя страца смерти, аднака  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Я  написал  НЕТ  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр_

Бао -  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Я ж тебе говорю - ба-а-а-юсь я!
А вдруг он не ракроеца? А я к бардо совсема неготов?
Опять таки пистолеты кругом, харакири - есе и с парасютом?
Литис так, литис - хоросо! И тут тебе бах-бах стрельба, пули так и свистят, туда-сюда, туда-сюда. А потом - ррраз - и хаакири!
Хаасо, да?
Не, Бао - ну давай лусе посидим, а?
А то я вот тут недавно хотел по забору пройтися - совсем дазе без парасюта, однако. Низенький такой заборчик, метра 2, не больсе. Только вот узенький уж отсень и длинный, зараза.
Вот ведь, вроде и не стрелял никто, и без харакири вполне мозно было обйтися, - а не посол я, понимаес!
Страсно, понимаес ли, ну отсень страсно! 
А ты говорис - самолета, парасюта...
Давай луце на рейсе - посидим. Она низенький, на ней совсем-совсем не страсно. Ну ни капельки.
Вот на рейсе - я на ней ничего не боюся! На рейсе мозно и с парасютом посидеть!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

Ребята, а кто вам зубы то выбил??  :Big Grin:

----------


## BOD

кто-то сказал парашют?
если нахаляву с ним сигать ,можно и не побаяться остаться без зубов  :Big Grin: 
но к беззубости ,сами понимаете,   :Wink:  я же ещё не готов

А вообще, когда измена прошибает тогда уже сложно понимать что-либо. Тот факт что готовность к бардо оставляет желать лучшего, может подтвердиться ,причём это достаточно большая вероятность для того чтобы я пожелал её проверять, или бы просто стал её игнорировать. В этом я уверен.
Интуитивное чувство нависшей смертельной опасности выраженное страхом способно автоматически заменяться   на беспристрастное принятие  факта собственной неготовности к бардо и не только останавить неразумное действие  но и гарантировать  отсутствие тяги к ощущению страха при виде опасности. Страх минует но это не значит что в следущую минуту он не вернётся но уже когда смелый поступок начнёт свершаться.
Ведь как часто бывает что человек стоит размышляя делать шаг, перебежать дорогу или ещё рано ,в то время когда подземный переход совсем рядом. Конечно можно просто пойти в переход ,но почему бы не пожелать видеть на опасном участке дороге забор  повыше и подлиннее  ,чтобы и остальные жс последовали туда же , без права выбора.

----------


## Anugraha

For Бодхичен

      Разница между нами в том,что,видимо,Вы привыкли представлять,я - сторонник попробовать.То же касается и смерти.Вам нравится пистолет,я же предпочитаю любые подручные средства.
    Опрос Ваш подобен сну ,ну согласитесь,абсурдно задавать вопрос о том,чего нет. :Big Grin:  
_____________________________
  Самоубийца

----------

Аня Приходящая (02.11.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ШАНТИДЕВА говорил             чтобы не случилось пусть неизменной будет радость моя ибо в печали я не достигну желаемого и добродетели мои источатся                                   к чему огрчатся если все еще можно исправить ик чему огрчатся если ничег уже изменить нельзя                Так что чего грустить то  чо нам хомякам  помедитируем сутру почитаем и на бок

----------


## Бодхичен

Странно, но большенство стало проецировать свои страхи не открывателя треда (т.е. меня) и писать какие-то странные сообщения. Видать вам действительно страшно, что ж, наверное это естественно.

----------


## Борис

Я думал, какой ответ адекватнее отразит мое отношение - "Да" или "Боюсь самого умирания"... Но поскольку героев тут, как вижу, хватает и без меня ( :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ), я решил встать рядом с Бао и ответить "Да".

А вообще, вы о чём, единоверцы, а? Выяснится-то это перед лицом этой самой бабули с косой, а не при голосовании на Форуме!

----------


## GMK

Бодхичен:

Вот с этого вывода и надо было начинать тред. Сказал бы: ага, боитесь, гады, старушку, хоть и харахоритесь. Но меня не проведешь на мякине. Раз я боюсь, то и все должны бояться  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

Было время, я эту Мадам очень страстно желал...  :Smilie: 
а ты говоришь коса.. роса...

----------


## Аминадав

Помедитируем?

"...
Во-вторых, что касается тонкого непостоянства, то это - непостоянство смены времен года, непостоянство восходов и закатов солнца и луны и непостоянство мгновений.

Так, в первом [случае] в силу того, что приходит весна, почва этого мира становится плодородной, также [преобладает] красный цвет, а трава, деревья и растения пробиваются. Однако [в силу] непостоянства наступает время изменений.

В силу того, что приходит лето, почва увлажняется, [преобладает] зеленый цвет, и трава, деревья и растения распускают листья. Однако [в силу] непостоянства наступает время изменений.

В силу того, что приходит осень, земля твердеет, [преобладает] желтый цвет, на траве, деревьях и растениях созревают плоды. Однако [в силу] непостоянства наступает время изменений.

В силу того, что приходит зима, почва застывает, [преобладает] белесый цвет, а трава, деревья и растения становятся сухими и ломкими. Однако [в силу непостоянства] наступает время изменений.

Что же касается непостоянства восходов и закатов солнца и луны, то с наступлением дня мир освещается и светлеет, а с наступлением ночи - темнеет и мрачнеет. И это тоже является знаком непостоянства.

Непостоянство мгновений: Предыдущее по времени мгновение этого мира не пребывает во время последующего мгновения. Существует похожее состояние, [но на самом деле на месте предыдущего] возникает другое, подобное. Например, это подобно потоку водопада.

Cреди двух [подразделов] непостоянства живых существ по своей внутренней сути первым является непостоянство других. Все живые существа трех сфер непостоянны, и в "Великих увеселениях Благородных" говорится: "Непостоянство трех [видов самсарического] существования подобно осенним облакам". Что же касается собственного непостоянстве, то [это такое размышление:] "Не имея власти оставаться [в этом мире], я неизбежно уйду [из мира]". Таким образом, необходимо знать два [аспекта]: анализ собственной жизни и сопоставление [ее] с жизнью других.

В этой связи первое - медитировать следующим образом: медитировать на смерть, медитировать на определяющие характеристики смерти, медитировать на истощение жизненных сил и медитировать на отделение [от тела]. 

Что касается медитации на смерть, то следует размышлять так: "Я не останусь надолго в этом мире, а потом буду странствовать вовне".

Медитируя на определяющие характеристики смерти, следует размышлять так: "Мои жизненные силы истощаются, дыхание пресекается, это тело полностью превращается в труп, а этот ум блуждает в иных пределах [в поисках] другого [тела]".

Медитируя на истощение жизненных сил, следует размышлять так: "С прошлого года до настоящего момента прошел один год, и жизнь укоротилась на столько же; с прежних дней и до вчерашнего вечера прошел один месяц, и жизнь на столько же укоротилась; со вчерашнего дня по сегодняшний прошли сутки, и жизнь укоротилась на столько же; с предыдущего мгновения до настоящего мгновения прошел один миг, и жизнь на столько же укоротилась". И во "Вхождении на путь Бодхисаттвы" говорится:

"День и ночь совсем не стоят на месте,-
И эта жизнь постоянно убывает;
И если она не растет,
То как же меня минет смерть?"

Медитируя об отделении [от тела], следует думать так: "Наши сегодняшние связи, богатство, тело и все эти прочие пристрастия не истинны, не постоянны и не всегда вместе, но быстро исчезают". Также во "Вхождении на путь Бодхисаттвы" говорится:

"Бросив все, нужно отправляться,
И я не знаю, чему это подобно..." и так далее.

Медитируя о смерти методом "потрясений" заключается в таких размышлениях: "Я непременно умру; время смерти не определено; когда умираю, ничто не сопровождает меня".

В отношении неотвратимости смерти существуют три довода: поскольку нет тех, кто бы не умер прежде; поскольку тело является составным; и поскольку жизнь истощается мгновение за мгновением.

О том, что смерть неотвратима, потому что нет никого, кто бы не умер прежде, высокоученый ученый Ашвагхоша сказал:

"На земле ли, в небесах ли
Чтоб рожденный - и не умер?-
Ты иль кто-то [чтобы это] увидал или
Услышал - ну, [я] сомневаюсь [в этом]".

И даже святые, обладающие неизмеримыми сверхъестественными силами и сверхчувственным восприятием не найдут убежища и спасения в сфере бессмертия, - что ж говорить, глядя на нас? Так и сказано:

"Великие святые, [обладающие] пятью[видами] сверхчувственного восприятия
И путешествующие вдаль по небу,
Какой-либо страны бессмертия
Не могут достичь".

Кроме того, даже если благородные Пратьекабудды и великие Шраваки - Архаты в конце концов оставляют [свои] тела, - что ж говорить, глядя на нас? И подобным же образом говорится в "Ассамблее для высказываний":

"Если все, даже Пратьекабудды
И Будды [пути] Шраваков,
Покидают свое тело, -
Что ж говорить об обычных существах?"

Более того, если даже совершенно чистые (с.47) Будды, украшенные [тридцатью двумя основными] знаками и [восмьюдесятью второстепенными] признаками Нирманакаи, которая по своей природе подобна неразрушимому алмазу, покидают [свои] тела,- что ж сказать, глядя на нас? Вот и высокоученый Ашвагхоша изрек:

"Сколько ни найти тел Будды
Украшенных [основными] знаками и [второстепенными] признаками,-
Если [даже их] алмазоподобные тела непостоянны,-
О тех, кто телами, подобными дереву без сердцевины,
Обладают - что ж говорить?"

О неизбежности смерти в силу того, что тело является составным (все составное непостоянно, поскольку все составное обладает качеством разрушимости), сказано в "Ассамблее для высказываний":

"Увы! Составные явления непостоянны;
Они обладают качествами возникновения и разрушения".

Таким образом, поскольку это тело не является несоставным, [а, напротив], состоящим из частей, [оно является] непостоянным, [и поэтому] неизбежно смертным.

Что касается неизбежности смерти из-за истощения жизни мгновение за мгновением, то жизнь исчезает с каждым мгновением и движется по направлению к смерти. Это, однако, это [не совсем] очевидно, [поскольку мгновения] являются частично подобными. Например, быстрое исчезновение жизни подобно стреле, пущенной силачом, или водопаду, падающему с обрыва, или преступнику, которого ведут на эшафот.

Что касается первого примера, то, когда могучий человек посылает стрелу, [она] ни мгновения не остается на одном месте в воздухе, но быстро движется к цели, - так же и жизнь не останавливается ни на мгновение и быстро [движется к] смерти. Так, сказано:

"Например, [когда] могучий человек
Заставляет стрелу сорваться с тетивы, -
[Она] не стоит [на месте], но быстро летит к цели;-
Так и людские жизни".

Подобным же образом во втором примере с водопадом на обрывистой скале: [вода] не стоит ни мгновения, но бежит [вниз], и [это] подобно человеческой жизни, которая очевиднейшим образом не способна остановиться. Так и в "Драгоценном наивысшем собрании" сказано:

"Друзья! Эта жизнь быстро уходит,
Подобно быстрому могучему водопаду.
И сыны человеческие не знают [этого].

Невежественные, [они] сходят с ума от гордости обладаний".

Также из "Ассамблеи":
"Подобно потоку великой стремнины,
Невозвратимо текущей".

Третий пример - преступника, ведомого на эшафот, каждый миг которого приближает его к смерти,- также напоминает нашу жизнь. И в"Сутре установления благородного стержня" говорится:

"Подобно преступнику, ведомому на эшафот,
С каждым шагом приближающемуся к смерти..."

И из "Ассамблеи":

"Например, как убийц
Каждый шаг
К эшафоту неотвратимо приближает их смерть,-
Так и жизни людские."

Три довода, [в соответствии с которыми] время смерти неопределенно, следующие: потому что продолжительность жизни неопределенна; потому что тело не имеет сущности; и потому что [существует] множество обстоятельств, [приводящих к смерти]. И [в силу всего этого] смерть неизбежна.

Что касается первого, то существа других [сфер] и люди других континентов имеют уверенность в продолжительности [своей] жизни, в то время как мы, [живущие] на Джамбудвипе, не имеем уверенности в продолжительности жизни. Также в "Сокровищнице истинного Учения" говорится так:

"Здесь - неуверенность: в конце [кальпы] -
Десять [лет жизни], а в начале - без меры".

И еще о неопределенности в "Ассамблее" сказано так:

"Кто-то умирает в чреве,
Кто-то - во время родов,
Кто-то - ползая на четвереньках,
Кто-то - [начиная] бегать;

Некоторые [умирают] старыми, некоторые - молодыми,

А некоторые - зрелыми людьми;
Однако постепенно все уходят".

Что же касается отсутствия сущности в теле, то, за исключением тридцати шести нечистых составляющих этого тела, [оно] не имеет никакой основательной и прочной сущности. Так и во "Вхождении на путь" говорится:

"Сначала [идет] слой кожи -
Как мы это сами [можем] проанализировать, -
[Затем] мясо и скелет
Рассекаются мечом мудрости понимания.
Также, разделяя кости,
[Мы] увидим внутри костный мозг.
Так где же тут сущность? -
Рассмотри сам!"

Что касается множественности причин смерти, то причины смерти не могут не существовать во мне и других [существах]. В "Письме другу" сказано:

"В этой жизни есть много вредоносного; и если, как гонимые ветром
Пузыри на воде, она непостоянна,-
И тот, кто от сонных вдохов и выдохов сумел очнуться,
Как [не воскликнет]: О, великое чудо!" *

В отношении того, что никто и ничто не сопровождает [нас] во время смерти, существует три довода: нас не сопровождает имущество: нас не сопровождают близкие и друзья: и нас не сопровождает [наше] собственное тело.

Что касается того, что [мы] не сопровождаемы [нашим] имуществом, то во "Вхождении на путь" говорится:

"Мы обрели множество богатств,
Радостно тратя долгое время;
Однако грабитель забирает [это],-
И [ты] ходишь голый, с пустыми руками".

Богатство не только не сопровождает [нас во время] смерти, но также наносит вред как в этой, так и в последующей [жизнях]. Вред, наносимый в этой жизни, заключается в том, что из-за владения имуществом возникает страдание, [связанное] с внешней борьбой, спорами и защитой от воровства слуг, что впоследствии приводит к созреванию [кармы и рождению] в низших сферах существования.

О том, что близкие не сопровождают нас во время смерти, во "Вхождении на путь" говорится так:

"Когда приходит время смерти,
В детях не найти прибежища.
И ни в отце, ни в родственниках -
В вас не найти прибежища!"

И родственники не только не сопровождают [нас во время] смерти, но и наносят вред как в этой, так и в последующей [жизнях]. Что касается вреда, наносимого в этой жизни, то [возникает] великое страдание из-за опасений, побеждены ли они смертью [или] болезнью. Полное же созревание [кармы] впоследствии ввергает в низшие сферы существования.

В отношении того, что [мы] не сопровождаемы собственным телом [следует знать], что оно не сопровождает [нас] в силу [присущих] телу качеств и в силу своей вещественности. Что касается первого, то даже герой и силач не может воспрепятствовать смерти. Даже скорость и быстрый бег не помогут умчаться от смерти. Даже мудрец и велеречивец не освободится с помощью красноречия. И это подобно тому, что никто не может воспрепятствовать солнцу зайти за гору или хотя бы задержать его.

В отношении того, что тело не сопровождает [нас] по причине своей вещественности, говорится во "Вхождении на путь":

"Великими трудами достигнуто то,
Что тело поддерживается пищей и [защищено] одеждой;
[Но все равно] вы будете съедены недружелюбными птицами и собаками,
Или сгорите в языках пламени,
Или будете брошены в воду,
Или же упрятаны в яму".

И это тело не только не сопровождает [нас во время] смерти, но и вредит как в этой, так и в последующей [жизнях]. Что касается вреда, наносимого в этой жизни, то это тело не выносит болезни; не выносит жары; не выносит холода; не выносит голода; не выносит жажды; опасается быть избитым; опасается быть убитым; опасается быть схваченным; опасается быть ободранным. Из [всего этого возникает] великое страдание. Быстрой же расплатой за это тело впоследствии является ввержение в низшие сферы существования.

Что касается соотнесения с жизнью других, то [следует] медитировать и соотносить с собой смерть другого [человека], увиденную собственными глазами, услышанную собственными ушами и припоминаемую в собственном уме.

Смерть другого [человека], увиденную [собственными] глазами, следует соотносить с собой так: мой родственник, обладающий могучим телом, свежим цветом лица, благополучный во всех [своих] ощущениях и совершенно не думающий о смерти, сегодня как будто бы охвачен смертельной болезнью: сила тела исчезла, так что он не может даже сидеть; прекрасное сложение пропало, так что ушла пышущая свежесть лица; ощущения [стали только] страданием, так что невозможно [больше] терпеть болезнь. Боль и горесть невыносимы; лекарства и медицинские осмотры не помогают; также ритуалы и лечебные обряды не приносят пользы. [Он] знает: [это] - смерть, и нет способов [избежать ее]. Наконец, вокруг [него] собираются друзья, в последний раз [он] вкушает еду, в последний раз произносит речь, и тогда следует думать: "Я тоже обладаю этим естеством и этой же природой, и этими же определяющими характеристиками, и это не превосходит истинную природу".

И вот [его] дыхание пресеклось, и сегодня отсечено то, что было ранее, и нет [его] в столь любимом [им] доме, лишь на одни сутки можно [ему] там оставаться. Ноша на спальном месте перетянута веревкой, и [этот] увязанный груз покинут жизнью, и носильщик уносит труп. Некоторые [близкие от горя] хватают труп и [стараются] поднять [его] , кто-то падает и теряет сознание. Некоторые же говорят: "Это - лишь земля, это - лишь камень; и действовать так бесполезно", - говорят они. Этот труп в конце концов выносится за порог, и теперь [он] никогда не вернется назад. И, видя это, следует думать: "Я тоже таков".

Тем временем этот труп уносится на кладбище, где черви [и насекомые] вгрызаются [в него], а собаки, шакалы и прочие съедают, [так что] кости скелета рассеиваются и тому подобное. Видя это, следует думать: "И я тоже таков".

Прилагая чужую смерть, [о которой] услышал ушами, к самому себе, - это когда слышишь, что [кто-то] сказал: "Имярек умер", - или говорят: "Теперь, [после] смерти, лишь труп остался". Тогда следует думать: "И я тоже таков".

Соотносить чужую смерть с самим собой, вспоминая об этом - это припомнить старых или молодых своих друзей, умерших в моей стране, селенье или доме и, обдумав это все, размышлять: "Это недалеко и от меня тоже".

Также в Сутре говорится:

Завтрашний день или мир следующего [перерождения] -
Что придет раньше? - [мы] не знаем, и поэтому
Не следует усердствовать, [заботясь] о завтрашних вещах,
Но заботиться о последующей цели".

Польза медитации на непостоянство заключается в том, что, поскольку все составные явления непостоянны, происходит поворот от приверженности к этой жизни. Более того, вера активизируется, радостное усилие помогает, и из быстрого освобождения от привязанности и гнева возникают условия для понимания истинного единства явлений.

-- Драгоценное украшение освобождения"

Осмотритесь вокруг. Ну как?

----------

Dr Chomsky (02.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (02.11.2009)

----------


## Hobotanius

Я ответил "Нет". Думаю что не боюсь. И в данный период жизни испытываю огромный интерес к смерти и к предсмертным и промежуточным состояниям. Конечно же точно не знаю как поведу себя перед лицом её, но надеюсь что достойно... надеюсь... Каждый день я думаю о ней в надежде, что может хоть что нибудь из того что происходит сейчас пойму с приходом смерти.

----------


## Караульный

Хомяку

Традиция: дзен /чоге/ Дальма са/ хомяк (армянский дзен).  :Smilie: 

ВСЕМ
Ответил "боюсь умирания". Поигрывает, пожмыхивает. Годы берут свое, не становлюсь моложе.  :Wink:  Конечно боюсь. Но без паники.

----------


## Газонокосильщик

www.desertlion88.narod.ru

----------


## Odvulpa

На самом деле все все узнается когда она приходит. И поэтому сейчас пока ответ ДА. Просто есть некоторый опыт и пока что страх есть.

----------


## Караульный

Прикольно:

"Последняя стадия перед переходом длится обычно не более двух лет. В этот период распадаются все системы, поддерживавшие существование цивилизации. Это период, когда цивилизация все еще находится в третьем измерении, но уже готова совершить скачек в новое измерение. Благодаря помощи, которую оказывают духовные братья других цивилизаций, а также благодаря существенному повышению общего сознания, есть возможность смягчить опасности этого периода и сократить его до трех месяцев. "

----------


## GROM

Газонокосильщик,где это вы такой "ботвы" накосили?
В смысле,что за бред  вы прикрепили?

----------


## Sadhak

Вот прочитал "Медитацию смерти" Глена Миллена. Оттуда: "Смерти естественно бояться, но в ее момент, надо быть абсолютно бесстрашным..." Я так понял, что подготовка к этому составляет фундамент тибетского буддизма, по этой книге. Цель - лучшее перерождение... Опять для себя...

----------


## BOD

GROM
вам же сказали ОМ МА НИ ПАД МЭ ХУМ!
 извольте откушать урожай Цветков Вселенной ,из личной теплицы специалиста  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Да, Газонокосильщик, или объясните - почему Вы дали эту ссылку, или я ее удалю

----------


## aquarius

Конечно боюсь. Да все кто практикует боятся. Иначе и не начали бы практиковать.

----------


## Газонокосильщик

Объясняю: боитесь ли Вы такой смерти, которою предлагает описанный в ссылке сценарий?

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Anugraha_ 
> *For Бодхичен
> 
>       Разница между нами в том,что,видимо,Вы привыкли представлять,я - сторонник попробовать.То же касается и смерти.Вам нравится пистолет,я же предпочитаю любые подручные средства.
>     Опрос Ваш подобен сну ,ну согласитесь,абсурдно задавать вопрос о том,чего нет. 
> _____________________________
>   Самоубийца*


Ты, как всегда, права, мать!
Желание использовать пистолет, видать, связано с сексуально-фрейдистскими мотивами - кто что привык держать в руках. Используя же подручные средства, следует помнить об уважении к смерти и ее великом поучительном эффекте, рассчитанном на широкие зрительские массы. Эстетика смерти - одно из условий абсолютного презрения к смерти как МЕТОДУ. Если ты используешь нож - оберни его мягкой тряпкой или бумагой, вид крови может испугать или вызвать отвращение, если ты прыгаешь с N-ого этажа - свяжи ноги и руки веревкой, твоя поза при приземлении может быть некрасивой, если ты ешь таблетки - выбери самые ломовые и сьешь их много, скорченное в судорогах лицо просто неприятно, зато умиротворенная бледность тебя украсит. Ты можешь, конечно, использовать пистолет, но помни - мозги должны висеть на стенах виртуально, а не реально.

Если ты неудачник - убей себя САМ...

Еще один КЛЕТЧАТЫЙ. :Big Grin:

----------


## Anugraha

Небольшая подсказка для клетчатого:

        Самый действенный и эстетичный метод - жить и умирать в каждом мгновении.
        Для неудачников подойдет любой из перечисленных тобой методов,как,впрочем,и для удачников тоже. :Wink:

----------


## madigeyev

Я ответил, что умирать не боюсь, но к бардо не готов.
Но на самом деле не готов не столько к бардо, сколько не готов уходить из этой жизни, бросать окружающих меня людей. Потом (после смерти) будет _другая_ жизнь. А я еще не избавился от привязанности к тому, что меня окружает :(

----------


## Аминадав

> Страх смерти естественен.


Не естественнен он... Разрушь его причины!

"Подобно тому, как лучшая из поступей - поступь слона, так лучшая из практик - практика бренности"
Будда Шакьямуни

"Без практики бренности невозможно постичь Дхарму"
Гуру Падмасамбхава

"Самурай должен каждый момент видеть себя мертвым."
(не помню - какой-то японец  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Борис

*Бао!* 

Вы бы все-таки взяли всех "не боящихся ни смерти, ни умирания" с собой с парашютом прыгать!  :Wink:

----------


## Караульный

с парашютом прыгать! 
////////////

Вот если бы без...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

Не естественнен он... Разрушь его причины! ///////////////

Предлагаю еще один пункт к голосованию
"Смерти не боюсь, но ведь жалко же!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Anugraha_ 
> *Небольшая подсказка для клетчатого:
> 
>         Самый действенный и эстетичный метод - жить и умирать в каждом мгновении.*


А я чем, по-твоему, постоянно занимаюсь? Я уже выбрала свою скалу для свободного человека и определила свою помойку.

----------


## Бодхичен

Уважаемый гаспадин эзотерик, я не буду вдаваться в ограниченность ваший представлений, но если все примеры вы понимаете буквально, ты мнение о вашем интеллектуальном развитии я лучше оставлю при себе, дабы не нарушать правила форума.

----------


## Ersh

Я честно не боюсь умереть. Не хочется умереть по глупости.

----------


## Anugraha

Махабхарате совет:
        Вместо того,чтобы решать проблемы выбора и определений,займись лучше сухой чисткой мозгов. :Big Grin:

----------


## Бодхичен

// Я честно не боюсь умереть. Не хочется умереть по глупости.//

Что значит по-глупости? Любая глупость это плод твоей кармы, разве карма это глупость?

----------


## GMK

Ersh:

Умри по-умному  :Smilie:

----------


## S.D.

Странно, что на этом форуме говорят о страхе смерти. Если ты знаешь что из всех дейсвий в своей жизни ты сделал максимальное колличество правильных, как страх смерти может вообше быть возможен?



Яма, как принцип движения к солнцу. Удачи!

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бодхичен_ 
> *// Я честно не боюсь умереть. Не хочется умереть по глупости.//
> 
> Что значит по-глупости? Любая глупость это плод твоей кармы, разве карма это глупость?*


Это сообщение тоже плод твоей кармы?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Уже умер ...

----------


## Александр_

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Класс!
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
-------
ps Это - к Ершу  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

Браво

----------


## Караульный

Умри по-умному ///////////////

Ну... так заморочся, что память в веках!
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## SkyFly

Умирать- не боюсь (как правило  :Wink:  )... Прыгать с парашутом.... как раз этим летом планирую это осуществить... с "тарзанки" уже нырял- клево!  :Smilie: 
А вообще страх смерти- главное психологическое препятствие в поединке. От этого учат избавляться сразу (в традиционных школах кун-фу)... Стоит испугаться- и движения становятся медленными, скованными и неуклюжими... Подтверждено практикой- я фехтовал на полной скорости (правда с некоторыми ограничениями по области укола и технике...) без маски... просто не было страха- и потому тренироваться вполне можно и так... движения гладкие и естественные- пропустить учебный укол невозможно... другое дело свободный поединок- там вступает множство других нюансов... но впрочем я увлёкся любимой темой  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Подраться, пофехтовать никто не желает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Боюсь

----------

Pema Sonam (31.10.2009), Тарасова (03.11.2009)

----------


## DraviG

*SkyFly*

Фехтовать без маски это нарушение техники безопасности.
И превышение допустимой нормы разумного риска.
В фехтовании это так.
В дайвинге, о погибших при подобных обстоятельствах говорят: умер в следствии предельного диссонанса между самосознанием мачо и здравым смыслом.

Это просто ГЛУПО.
Вы не подумали о человеке с которым у вас спаринг? Что ему ведь придется жить зная, что он вас убил, если что.


Что касается вопроса о смерти. Бывают моменты, когда страшно, просто реакция организма.

Что касается того внушает ли мне страх сама идея смерти... то нет. 
Просто я как-то думал о том, что по сути засыпать - тоже проваливаться не зная проснешься ли.
Ну и как-то после пары сотен засыпаний с такими мыслями как-то... ну бывает, умираем.


PS
Вот тоже джегит, наплевательский относился к технике безопасности.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEPjx...aynext_from=PL
Земля ему пухом. 
А потом ведь пишут, что дайвинг опасный вид спорта.
Конечно опасен, если применять какие-то непонятные философии к занятию, о котором уже много чего написано. И игнорировать из з аэтой философии и здравый смысл и нормы безопасности.

Так например желтый шланг - резернвый источник дыхания... на то он и желтый... должен крепиться к груди и доставаться 1 рукой а не застревать между баллоном и жопой. Видимо его напарник так же не смог достать свой шланг из попы...

В итоге сначала мы типо дайверы мы крутые... а закончилось все.. "ууууу.ууу""" сваливанием в панику и хватанием ртом воды.

----------

Сергей А (01.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> по сути засыпать - тоже проваливаться не зная проснешься ли.


Однажды проснулся во сне, потом в другом, третьем, четвёртом и т. д. В какой-то момент подумал: а если вообще не проснусь? Страха не было, было неприятное ощущение бессилия. Наверное, такое ощущает человек, когда в открытом море не видит берегов...

----------

Тарасова (03.11.2009), Чиффа (01.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Правильно. Так мы и скитаемся из одной жизни, в другую, третью. Все как сон. И рождение, и жизнь, и смерть, и бардо. И конца этим снам пока что не видать. И пользы никакой тоже. Даже когда нам кажется, что мы проснутые, мы спим, на самом деле. Имхо.

Не боюсь. Только хочется прожить так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за еще одну бестолково прожитую жизнь.

----------


## Чиффа

Не боюсь, но умирать не готова - пока еще не научилась мыслить вне категории "время".

----------


## Юй Кан

Наверное, наступит день, когда
(он будет явно прочих дней похуже)
и я уйду куда-нибудь туда...
Сойду с асфальтов, как в июле сходят лужи.

Земле и тучам всё до капельки отдам.
Я нужен им! О, я, конечно, нужен...
Я нужен всем, как всем нужна вода,
и никому не нужен, вроде лужи.

Но всё же лучше, если есть на свете лужи? : )

1977

----------

Aion (01.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

А умирать редко кто готов когда-либо, по-моему. У нас тут дедуля, ему 90 лет. Он скоро умрет, это видно. Он очень боится смерти и не готов умирать. 
Как говорится, мы всю жизнь чем-то заняты, даже во время смерти у нас полно дел, поэтому лучше займись подготовкой ко смерти  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Арсений Тарковский  

*ЖИЗНЬ, ЖИЗНЬ* 

I

Предчувствиям не верю, и примет
Я не боюсь. Ни клеветы, ни яда
Я не бегу. На свете смерти нет:
Бессмертны все. Бессмертно всё. Не надо
Бояться смерти ни в семнадцать лет,
Ни в семьдесят. Есть только явь и свет,
Ни тьмы, ни смерти нет на этом свете.
Мы все уже на берегу морском,
И я из тех, кто выбирает сети,
Когда идет бессмертье косяком.

II

Живите в доме -- и не рухнет дом.
Я вызову любое из столетий,
Войду в него и дом построю в нем.
Вот почему со мною ваши дети
И жены ваши за одним столом, --
А стол один и прадеду и внуку:
Грядущее свершается сейчас,
И если я приподымаю руку,
Все пять лучей останутся у вас.
Я каждый день минувшего, как крепью,
Ключицами своими подпирал,
Измерил время землемерной цепью
И сквозь него прошел, как сквозь Урал.

III

Я век себе по росту подбирал.
Мы шли на юг, держали пыль над степью;
Бурьян чадил; кузнечик баловал,
Подковы трогал усом, и пророчил,
И гибелью грозил мне, как монах.
Судьбу свою к седлу я приторочил;
Я и сейчас в грядущих временах,
Как мальчик, привстаю на стременах.

Мне моего бессмертия довольно,
Чтоб кровь моя из века в век текла.
За верный угол ровного тепла
Я жизнью заплатил бы своевольно,
Когда б ее летучая игла
Меня, как нить, по свету не вела.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Смерть это страдание. Поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что все живые существа отвращаются от смерти, боятся ее, пытаются избежать.

----------


## Ersh

Страдание не смерть, а желание избежать смерти (небольшая поправочка).

----------

DraviG (01.11.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

читаю книжку о смерти, вернее о восприятии ее, о страхе смерти и неизбежности ее с точки зрения лечащего психотерапевта. Долгий опыт работы с пациентами, страдающими от панических атак, переживающими страх смерти, смертельно больными и умирающими пациентами. *Ирвин Ялом. Вглядываясь в солнце. Жизнь без страха смерти.* 

Еще не дочитала. Интересно. Рекомендую. Есть над чем поразмышлять.

----------

Aion (01.11.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Смерть это страдание. Поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что все живые существа отвращаются от смерти, боятся ее, пытаются избежать.


Меня пугает не само страдание смерти, а то что что оно может быть бесконечным. Поэтому и следую наставлениям Будды для полного освобождения себя и других.

----------


## Маша_ла

Интересно, хоть одному существу, я имею в виду жителей самсары, удалось избежать смерти? 
Смерть, я думаю, тоже страдание. Ничего гламурного там нет, по сути. Неприятные физические ощущения, ментальные страдания от неизвестности тоже, наверное. Сам процесс смерти, его ожидание, его неотвратимость, неизвестность после - все это страдание смерти и есть, наверное.

----------


## Юй Кан

При этом:



> Махамати вновь молвил:
> 
> — Наставь меня, Благодатный, о пробуждённости будд и Благодатного, а также — как пробуждённость сия обретается.
> 
> Благодатный ответствовал:
> 
> — Благодаря осознанию бессущностности дхарм и личности, постижению _двойной смерти_* и устранению _двойного источника страданий_**, Махамати, выявляется будд и Благодатного пробуждённость. Поистине, Махамати, шравака иль пратьекабудда, достигший [всего] этого, становится совершеннопробуждённым. Отчего я и проповедую [путь] колесницы единой.
> ------------------------------------------------
> * _Двойная смерть (чьюти двая)_ — смерть плотского тела, обусловленная внутренними или внешними причинами, и невообразимая смерть-преображение, обретаемая при обращении-паравритти.
> ...

----------


## Юй Кан

И из другой главы той же сутры:



> В силу умиротворённого пребывания в изначальной Дхарме и не-существования [в ней чего-либо] предшествующего и последующего Татхагаты наставляют в Дхарме знаками-словами (_акшара_), остающимися поистине изначальными, не сомневаясь и не рассуждая. Они не сомневаются и не рассуждают благодаря совершенному знанию и неугасающей памяти, а также в силу устранения источника четырёх васан, (242) избавлению от _двойной смерти_* и устранению двойного препятствия: источников страдания (клеша) и [всего] узнанного. 
> ------------------------------------------------
> * _Двойная смерть (чьюти двая)_ — смерть плотского тела, обусловленная внутренними или внешними причинами, и невообразимая смерть-преображение, обретаемая при обращении-паравритти, как толкуется это сочетание в гл. 3, разд. 4. Однако применительно к контексту гл. 7 (в связи со стоящим здесь существительным _вигама_ = «избавление, освобождение»), видимо, речь идёт о двух видах земной или телесной смерти: естественной и насильственной.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> 225. Мудрецы, которые никого не обижают, чья плоть всегда смирена, 
> идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают.
> 
> Ahiṃsakā ye munayo, niccaṃ kāyena saṃvutā. 
> Te yanti accutaṃ ṭhānaṃ, yattha gantvā na socare.


Дхаммапада

Ачьюти синоним нирваны.

----------


## Юй Кан

> 225. Мудрецы, которые никого не обижают, чья плоть всегда смирена, 
> идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают.
> 
> Ahiṃsakā ye munayo, niccaṃ kāyena saṃvutā. 
> Te yanti accutaṃ ṭhānaṃ, yattha gantvā na socare.  
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дхаммапада
> ...


Да. Потому перевод тут очень корявый.

Вместо "идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают"
д.б.
"достигают неизменяемого состояния [ума/сознания], достигнув которого освобождаются от страдания".

Это если не трогать ещё и первую строку...

P.S. На всякий случай -- для справки.

----------

Karadur (02.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

А где вариант "не знаю"?

----------


## Сергей А

> А где вариант "не знаю"?


Это не вариант!  :Cool:

----------

Маша_ла (03.11.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> А где вариант "не знаю"?


интересный вопрос, если учесть, что тема начата в 2003 году, а гражданин начавший ее заблокирован в году не известно каком. Кто вам ответит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Кто вам ответит?


Смерть

----------

Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Размышление о неизбежности смерти - это основа для выхода из чрезмерной озабоченности мирскими сиеминутными проблемами.
Культивирования памятования о смерти - это одна из начальных практик Ламрима,именно когда человек задумывается о конечности своего нынешнего существования он задаётся вопросом -а что будет после смерти? 
И есть две альтернативы: или сознание продолжает своё существование,либо разрушается вместе с телом.
Опираясь на те или иные заключения и выводы,люди приходят к одной из этих точек зрения.
Так или иначе вопрос смерти волнует практически каждого человека,вот об этом интересно было бы здесь поговорить.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> И есть две альтернативы: или сознание продолжает своё существование,либо разрушается вместе с телом.
> Опираясь на те или иные заключения и выводы,люди приходят к одной из этих точек зрения.
> Так или иначе вопрос смерти волнует практически каждого человека,вот об этом интересно было бы здесь поговорить.


Сознание не может существовать независимо от тела. Если разрушается тело, сознание не найдя опоры, вполне, может исчезнуть.

----------

Судхана (03.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Сознание не может существовать независимо от тела. Если разрушается тело, сознание не найдя опоры, вполне, может исчезнуть.


И куда оно исчезнет, интересно?

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> И куда оно исчезнет, интересно?


А куда исчезнет пламя, когда дрова закончатся? :Big Grin:

----------


## Судхана

> Сознание не может существовать независимо от тела.


Это кем-то доказано?)




> Если разрушается тело, сознание не найдя опоры, вполне, может исчезнуть.



Оно просто найдёт себе другую опору.

----------


## Маша_ла

А как было бы хорошо, раз и исчезнуть куда-нить.. Не, все равно переродишься где-нить. Манкировать самсарой не удастся! Придется снова родиться непонятно где. Карма вытолкнет, куда заслужил. А кому щас легко?

----------

Pema Sonam (04.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> А куда исчезнет пламя, когда дрова закончатся?


Т.е. Вы предполагаете, что кроме нирваны из сансары есть другой выход?

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. Вы предполагаете, что кроме нирваны из сансары есть другой выход?


Ну, это относительно распространённая на БФ точка зрения: 


> Там всё будет бесплатно, там всё будет в кайф, там, наверное, ваще не надо будет умирать! И я проснулся среди ночи и понял, что всё идёт по плану! © Егор Летов

----------

Pema Sonam (04.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009), Этэйла (05.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Это кем-то доказано?)


А зачем доказывать? То что при холоде, вода превращается в лед не нуждается в доказательстве, это постигается на опыте. (эмпирическом опыте). Так же и здесь: Если я осознаю что мед имеет сладкий вкус, то в этом участвуют орган чувств вкуса, объект и их соприкосновение. Если не будет органа чувств, то и не будет осознавание сладкого вкуса и т.д. касаясь образов, ощущений, мыслей-представлений. Значит, с исчезновением органов чувств исчезает и сознание(я).
Наше тело является субстратом органов чувств, с исчезновением тела исчезают и органы чувств.






> Оно просто найдёт себе другую опору


Если будет отсутствовать причина нахождения другой опоры, то и не будет опоры.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Т.е. Вы предполагаете, что кроме нирваны из сансары есть другой выход?


Выбор, исходит из видении ситуации. Например некто, имея деньги, не видит другого выбора как пропить их или выкинуть на ветер. А у другого их просто нет :Frown:  . Так что я не знаю, какой там у него может быть выбор.
Я считаю что выход из сансары это соединение с корнями благого (с дхармой), а там уже как вынесет течение.

----------


## Сергей А

> Выбор, исходит из видении ситуации. Например некто, имея деньги, не видит другого выбора как пропить их или выкинуть на ветер. А у другого их просто нет . Так что я не знаю, какой там у него может быть выбор.


А вы выбор с кармическими последствиями не путаете?




> Я считаю что выход из сансары это соединение с корнями благого (с дхармой), а там уже как вынесет течение.


Ух ты! Необуддизм?

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Ух ты! Необуддизм?


Да нет. Прибежище.

----------


## Pavel

> А как было бы хорошо, раз и исчезнуть куда-нить...


Как хорошо не испытывать чувства страха, не трепетать перед угрожающей неизвестностью... 

Но "фильмы-ужасы" так и остаются одними из самых кассовых. Почему бы это так было?

----------


## Aion

> Но "фильмы-ужасы" так и остаются одними из самых кассовых. Почему бы это так было?


Ученые выдвинули новую теорию популярности фильмов ужасов

----------

Сергей А (04.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Да нет. Прибежище.


Я извиняюсь за настойчивость, а в какой традиции, если не секрет?

----------


## Pavel

> Ученые выдвинули новую теорию популярности фильмов ужасов





> Авторы новой теории считают, что обе версии неверны. По их мнению, люди, любящие смотреть фильмы ужасов, счастливы оттого, что чувствуют себя несчастными. Им просто нравится пугаться, причем наиболее страшные моменты фильма доставляют им наибольшее наслаждение. По мнению исследователей, люди, которые любят фильмы ужасов психологически отличаются от тех, кто подобные фильмы не любит.


Я так понимаю, что буквально ответить на мой вопрос можно было бы так (сославшись на мнение ученых):
"Ученые выдвинули новую теорию популярности стремления прекратить бесконечную череду перерождений (прекратить какое-либо вообще свое существование). Авторы новой теории считают, что прежние версии неверны. По их мнению, люди, которые говорят "А как было бы хорошо, раз и исчезнуть куда-нить.. Не, все равно переродишься где-нить. Манкировать самсарой не удастся! Придется снова родиться непонятно где. Карма вытолкнет, куда заслужил. А кому щас легко? ", просто счастливы оттого, что чувствуют себя несчастными. Им просто нравится пугаться, причем наиболее страшные моменты (про ады, голодных духов...) доставляют им наибольшее наслаждение. По мнению исследователей, люди, которые любят поразмыслить над подобными адскими условиями своего существования, психологически отличаются о тех, кто этим заниматься не любит."  :Smilie:

----------


## Судхана

> А зачем доказывать? То что при холоде, вода превращается в лед не нуждается в доказательстве, это постигается на опыте. (эмпирическом опыте). Так же и здесь: Если я осознаю что мед имеет сладкий вкус, то в этом участвуют орган чувств вкуса, объект и их соприкосновение. Если не будет органа чувств, то и не будет осознавание сладкого вкуса и т.д. касаясь образов, ощущений, мыслей-представлений. Значит, с исчезновением органов чувств исчезает и сознание(я).
> Наше тело является субстратом органов чувств, с исчезновением тела исчезают и органы чувств.


На какой из органов чувств опирается моё сознание,видящее рога зайца во сне? 





> Если будет отсутствовать причина нахождения другой опоры, то и не будет опоры.


Покуда есть жажда существования опоры будут обретаться.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё третий вариант: люди, любящие смотреть ужастики (читать про ады и т.п.), наслаждаются тем, что, когда страдальцам на экране плохо и страшно, им самим -- хорошо и просто щекотно! И тихо радуются тому, что, по сравнению с жертвами хорррроров и адов, они -- в полном порядке, даже если по жизни у них проблем -- немеряно...

Что-то вроде чеховского (по памяти): "Вон, соседа хоронить понесли, а я пью чай с тортом".

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Есть ещё третий вариант: люди, любящие смотреть ужастики (читать про ады и т.п.), наслаждаются тем, что, когда страдальцам на экране плохо и страшно, им самим -- хорошо и просто щекотно! И тихо радуются тому, что, по сравнению с жертвами хорррроров и адов, они -- в полном порядке, даже если по жизни у них проблем -- немеряно...
> 
> Что-то вроде чеховского (по памяти): "Вон, соседа хоронить понесли, а я пью чай с тортом".


Ужастики любят в основном те, которым нравиться чувство страха.

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Ollerus

> Всё в этом мире непостоянно. Никогда не знаешь, когда исчерпаются причины данного существования и это тело умрёт. Поэтому вопрос. Боитесь ли вы смерти?


бояться себя значит плохо себя знать

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну это уже мазохизмом попахивает.
> Ужастики любят в основном те, которым нравиться чувство страха.


Если человеку реально нравится чувство страха, он не ужастики смотрит, а экстримом занимается...

А вот со словом "мазохизм" -- поаккуратнее. Мазохизм, с т.зр. медицинской, -- серьёзная патология, а на уровне бытовом -- примитивный уничижительный ярлык, не способствующий пониманию субъекта или явления.
И в заголовке, но не в тексте журналистского материала по линку от Айона это словцо заюзано как раз во втором значении, дабы привлечь внимание читателей.

В рассматриваемом же нами случае есть масса вариантов, начиная от психологической компенсации (при просмотре хорроров несколько подавляется страх смерти/страдания: на экране оно ведь всё не настоящее, особенно если при этом вкушаешь чай с тортом : ) и до простой "щекотки нервов", в силу эмоционального голода.

----------

Аня Приходящая (04.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Если человеку реально нравится чувство страха, он не ужастики смотрит, а экстримом занимается...


Это если здоровье позволяет. Но одно другому не мешает, кстати.




> В рассматриваемом же нами случае есть масса вариантов, начиная от психологической компенсации (при просмотре хорроров несколько подавляется страх смерти/страдания: на экране оно ведь всё не настоящее, особенно если при этом вкушаешь чай с тортом : ) и до простой "щекотки нервов", в силу эмоционального голода.


Согласен!

----------


## Aion

> Я так понимаю, что буквально ответить на мой вопрос можно было бы так...


Энантиодромия. Вот буквальный ответ на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слово как слово - испытывание удовольствия от страдания других ЖС.


Значит, так: смотрим любым поисковиком точное значение этого "слова как слова", посредством чего легко устраняем свои заблуждения на этот счёт.

Если же принять данное выше его "бытовое" значение, то думаем самостоятельно: будет ли любитель (-ница) ужастиков испытывать удовольствие от лицезрения реального, а не киношного страдания? (Разумеется, имея в виду не частные исключения, а наиболее общий случай.)

?

----------


## Сергей А

> Значит, так: смотрим любым поисковиком точное значение этого "слова как слова", посредством чего легко устраняем свои заблуждения на этот счёт.


Сори, сори, я прогнал. :Smilie:  Сейчас удалю...
А как, кстати, называется удовольствие от созерцания страдания других ЖС?



> Если же принять данное выше его "бытовое" значение, то думаем самостоятельно: будет ли любитель (-ница) ужастиков испытывать удовольствие от лицезрения реального, а не киношного страдания? (Разумеется, имея в виду не частные исключения, а наиболее общий случай.)


А какая разница? Если в кино нравится, как люди страдают, то и в реале может понравиться. Но это уже будет патология.
К счастью её, как средней температуры по больнице, в обществе смотрящих ужасы нет.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> На какой из органов чувств опирается моё сознание,видящее рога зайца во сне?


Если человек закроет глаза он способен вообразить образы знакомых вещей, почувствовать знакомые чувства (запахи, прикосновения, вкус…) . Во сне эта способность усилена. Следовательно во сне ум может быть опорой сознания. Объекты ума - мысли и представления. 





> Покуда есть жажда существования опоры будут обретаться.


 А в случае самоубийц? К тому же в старости, вследствие естественной ветхости тела, человек вполне может возжаждать не быть или не существовать. Что с ними тогда происходит?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сори, сори, я прогнал. Сейчас удалю...
> А как, кстати, называется удовольствие от созерцания страдания других ЖС?


Понятия не имею, и выяснять нет желания/необходимости.
К тому же, тут уже пошёл беспардонный оффтоп... %)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Сори, сори, я прогнал. 
> А как, кстати, называется удовольствие от созерцания страдания других ЖС?


Созерцательный садизм, очевидно. ( по аналогии с так называемым мыслительным садизмом, когда удовольствие получают, думая о причинении кому-то страданий) sorry за off

----------


## Этэйла

Ч.У.Ледбитера читаю, совсем к буддизму отношения не имеет, но так интересно, типо отвлекает...

----------


## Shunja

"В конце концов умереть тоже неплохо." Альберт Эйнштейн. :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"Смерти не боюсь, но к бардо еще не готов."

Улыбнуло.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мне было бы наверно не страшно умереть сразу после получения ванга от Учителя лет эдак в 85. Это было бы моей удачей.

----------


## Турецкий

> Ответил - да. Страх смерти естественен.


-- а страх бессмертия?

-- а если чувство страха просто пропало? - что с этим делать?  :Cool:

----------


## Турецкий

Люди нелепы в своих страхах.

И ставят Рождение и Смерть - превыше самой Жизни... С ног - на голову... Потому и страдают...

Если представить жизнь человека в виде некоего химического процесса - то рождение и смерть - всего лишь моменты фазовых превращений вещества - т.е. краткие доли всего процесса - явно не очевидного до конца в сущности конечной своей - если учесть, что в процесс постоянно включаются некие новые компоненты и вещества...

Примерно так и у человека...

----------


## Эрци

А мне кажется, что страх смерти это один из рычагов, который позволяет быть действенным при жизни. Не сложить лапки, не боясь "перехода", а постараться выжать из этой возможности-жизни, всё и даже больше. А если проще говорить, то этот страх позволяет людям не стать самоубийцами. Ведь, если бы не было этого страха, то кто знает, сколько людей погибло бы, боясь реальности. 
Честно говоря, сам факт случившейся смерти меня не пугает, боюсь... очень боюсь боли.

----------


## Сергей А

> А мне кажется, что страх смерти это один из рычагов, который позволяет быть действенным при жизни.


В индийской и других восточных культурах не так - ими как раз движет страх пребывания в колесе сансары.

----------


## Юй Кан

Серёж, тебя обманули! Скажем, в Китае это, в массе своей, не так. Вообще и даже поныне. : )

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Эрци

> В индийской и других восточных культурах не так - ими как раз движет страх пребывания в колесе сансары.


Сансара сансаре рознь, извините, за столь вольное суждение. Но пребывание в сансаре, не предпринимая шагов к развитию, и есть бездействие. Страх перед смертью заставляет искать выход. Какой он будет зависит от человека. Ошибочно полагать, что смерть избавитель, смерть скорее всего исход, окончание обучения в этой жизни. Колесо и заключается в том, что, когда человек уже не может практиковать, но ещё не достиг наивысшего уровня, после смерти, вернувшись, он начинает своё обучение с того же момента на чем остановился в прошлой жизни. И так без конца, пока не избавится от вечного перерождения. На деле, всё сложнее, а может и проще  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мне кажется, что страх смерти это один из рычагов, который позволяет быть действенным при жизни. Не сложить лапки, не боясь "перехода", а постараться выжать из этой возможности-жизни, всё и даже больше. А если проще говорить, то этот страх позволяет людям не стать самоубийцами. Ведь, если бы не было этого страха, то кто знает, сколько людей погибло бы, боясь реальности. 
> Честно говоря, сам факт случившейся смерти меня не пугает, боюсь... очень боюсь боли.


Сорь, банальность скажу.
Страх смерти основывается на привязанности к жизни... Т.е. на жажде продолжать существование в колесе сансары.
Ничего плохого, в общем случае, в нём нет.
Как и ничего хорошего -- в стимуляции адреналина, приводящей, зачастую, к "бестрашному" балансировании на грани меж жизнью и смертью.

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

Скажу ещё более банальное относительно результатов опроса: не верю в то, что большинство проголосовавших не боится смерти.)))

----------


## Эрци

> Сорь, банальность скажу.
> Страх смерти основывается на привязанности к жизни... *Т.е. на жажде продолжать существование в колесе сансары.*Ничего плохого, в общем случае, в нём нет.
> Как и ничего хорошего -- в стимуляции адреналина, приводящей, зачастую, к "бестрашному" балансировании на грани меж жизнью и смертью.


Не соглашусь, как человек может желать себе вечной смерти, ведь он понимает, что данное существование невозможно без смерти, а вечной жизни не бывает. Это единственное постоянство, с чем никто не может спорить.

----------


## Юй Кан

Эрци, так ведь никто не думает о *вечной смерти*. %)
Ведь смерть как таковая, в общем случае, занимает в жизни человека, по сравнению с продолжительностью жизни, очень краткий миг)...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажу ещё более банальное относительно результатов опроса: не верю в то, что большинство проголосовавших не боится смерти.)))


Изящное утверждение! : ))
И пусть кто-нибудь из проголосовавших "Не боюсь!" только заикнётся, что он относится к большинству, которым Айон не верит! ; )

----------


## Aion

> Изящное утверждение! : ))


Архат имеет основание не бояться смерти, бодхисаттва имеет основание не бояться смерти, вот, пожалуй и всё. Остальные, по-моему, не боятся смерти только на словах и рискуют очень сильно обломаться, обнаружив, что смерть - это не то, что они думали о ней при жизни...)))

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Эрци

> Эрци, так ведь никто не думает о *вечной смерти*. %)
> Ведь смерть как таковая, в общем случае, занимает в жизни человека, по сравнению с продолжительностью жизни, очень краткий миг)...


Краткий миг, растянутый на вечность.  :Smilie:  Просто, это как "неудобная" правда, лучше уж думать о рождении, чем о смерти. Только от того, что мы думаем, не меняет положение дел. Смерть, также, как и рождение в колесе - вечна.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Архат имеет основание не бояться смерти, бодхисаттва имеет основание не бояться смерти, вот, пожалуй и всё. Остальные, по-моему, не боятся смерти только на словах и рискуют очень сильно обломаться, обнаружив, что смерть - это не то, что они думали о ней при жизни...)))


"О, БИТВА!!!" (х/ф "Майкл") : )

Есть категория людей, неоднократно проходивших, в силу разных причин, через состояние "умирания" (длительные потери сознания, комы и т.п.). И некоторые из них относятся к таким, уже знакомым им, состояниям вполне, ну, скажем так, философски.

Как следствие, смерти как таковой (т.е. ухода из жизни на сколь угодно длительный срок) они уже не боятся. Но это не значит, что они не любят жизнь со всеми её радостями и скорбями! : )

----------


## Aion

> Смерть, также, как и рождение в колесе - вечна.


Маленькая поправочка: архетипична, следовательно, как минимум, обременена возможностью развития.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Краткий миг, растянутый на вечность.  Просто, это как "неудобная" правда, лучше уж думать о рождении, чем о смерти. Только от того, что мы думаем, не меняет положение дел. Смерть, также, как и рождение в колесе - вечна.


И неправда! %)
Согласно буддийским текстам, вечно -- вращение в колесе рождений-*жизней*-смертей, а не нечто одно, наихудшее из этой триады. : )

----------


## Aion

> Есть категория людей, неоднократно проходивших, в силу разных причин, через состояние "умирания" (длительные потери сознания, комы и т.п.). И некоторые из них относятся к таким, уже знакомым им, состояниям вполне, ну, скажем так, философски.


Так вот что из себя представляет большинство участников глосования!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вот что из себя представляет большинство участников глосования!!!


А почему нет? : )) Нешто девственно-свежую мысль обналичил?

И другим, не раз не переживавшим такого и не относящимся к этому спокойно, их понять непросто. : )
Или просто не понять? ; )

----------


## Эрци

> И неправда! %)
> Согласно буддийским текстам, вечно -- вращение в колесе *рождений*-*жизней*-*смертей*, а не нечто одно, наихудшее из этой триады. : )


Почему наихудшее? Они все равнозначны, ведь колесо не имеет сторон.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> И другим, не раз не переживавшим такого и не относящимся к этому спокойно, их понять непросто. : )
> Или просто не понять? ; )


Если бы в глубинах психики каждого человека, под тоненьким микроскопическим слоем человеческого сознания не было памяти о бесчисленных умираниях,  страх смерти имел бы чисто экстравертскую природу как страх потери тех вещей, к которым люди привязаны, но живое существо немыслимо вне своей связи со смертью, точнее, смертями.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Все же думаю, что стоит мыслить прежде всего в практическом ключе - буддизм никакого рождения, кроме как в одном из шести уделов "колеса жизни" не рассматривает. Есть, конечно, варианты с "чудесным рождением" из тепла и влаги, или рождение из яйца. Но это к человеку в полном смысле слова не имеет отношение. 

Соответственно, рождение в нормальной семье людей, нормальным здоровым ребенком, в окружении подобных тебе, умных и добропорядочных людей - вот высшее достижение рода людского. 
________________
Картинку из медицинского атласа о том, как лама получает "амриту" изо всех шести уделов бхавачакры нет нужды приводить, а так же устойчивое положение о том, что в каждом из шести "миров-лок" учат свои "Будды", в соответствие с раскладами тех миров. 

Рабтен муни - область животных
Шакья муни - область людей
Чогьял муни - сфера адов
Индра муни - дэва сфера
Кхабар Муни - прета сфера
Тхацсанг Муни - асура сфера
_____________
Таким образом, рождение в современном мегаполисе, в сфере людей, рождение, наделенное богатствами и свободами - уже одно из высших достижений, к которому стремится буддизм. Не рождение в Индии в семье брахмана, но рождение в России, в здоровой семье с достойным отцом и матерью.

----------


## Aleksey L.

жизнь состоит из маленьких смертей-волн .... в ожидании "большой волны", 
а умение проходить эти маленькие волны без потерь, быстро восстанавливаясь - один из жизненноважных навыков.

----------


## Aion

> Таким образом, рождение в современном мегаполисе, в сфере людей, рождение, наделенное богатствами и свободами - уже одно из высших достижений, к которому стремится буддизм. Не рождение в Индии в семье брахмана, но рождение в России, в здоровой семье с достойным отцом и матерью.


 _ Умрём же под Москвой..._©

----------

Юй Кан (10.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему наихудшее? Они все равнозначны, ведь колесо не имеет сторон.


Согласен! Торг и тут неуместен... : ))

Хотя, говоря строже, великое колесо лишено не столько сторон, скольку углов... %)

----------


## Aleksey L.

в память об умершем друге
http://www.divshare.com/download/9282580-f4f

----------


## Сергей А

> Серёж, тебя обманули! Скажем, в Китае это, в массе своей, не так. Вообще и даже поныне. : )


Я про Китай не знаю. А про Индию Торчинов пишет, я ему верю.

----------


## Сергей А

> жизнь состоит из маленьких смертей-волн .... в ожидании "большой волны",


Интересно, что Вы имеете в виду под маленькими смертями-волнами? Какие дхармы?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я про Китай не знаю.


Теперь -- знаешь! : ))

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это самое, вот умер дедуля сегодня ночью, никакого страха не было. Был покой и благодать. А утром оказалось, что его нет. Отмучался. Думаю, что мы плачем, когда кто-то умирает, потому что мы боимся своей собственной смерти. А на самом деле, ничего страшного и ужасного в ней нету. Просто переход в другое состояние. Оставление тела. Перемены. Естесственный ход вещей. Смерти можно не бояться, я думаю  :Smilie:  Имхо.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Разве Маша не знает, что, рыдая/скорбя об умершем, человек жалеет прежде всего себя, а не ушедшего навстречу новой жизни, которому помочь можно разве что молитвами, но не рыданиями?

Пример классический: "На кого ты нас покинул?!" и т.п.

----------

Маша_ла (10.11.2009), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2009), Сергей А (10.11.2009), Чиффа (05.02.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Маша знает, Маша вообще не парится, поскольку все хорошо, все было сделано как надо. Вот родня не знает. Рыдает периодически.
Можно заменить плачем на огорчаемся. Страдание перемен в чистом виде. Был и нету. И как же мы без тебя.. А вот очень просто. Надо думать о благе ушедшего, а не о себе, в первую очередь. Тогда и рыданий и огорчений будет поменьше.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.11.2009), Сауди (04.02.2010), Сергей А (11.11.2009), Юй Кан (10.11.2009)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Маша, значит, доктор-ангел пришел не зря.....Ну, а рыдать нежелательно. Там еще процессы не завершились. И человеку всегда легче уходить, когде нет стенаний и рыданий. Это тяжелые энергии. ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ твоему деду и хорошего перерождения.

Мне удалось убедить всех родных на похоронах отца, что мы будем думать о нем радостно и светло, с любовью. О том, что он прожил хорошую жизнь и был счастлив. То, что надрываться - грех и от этого тяжелее тому, кто ушел. Как-то меня послушалась даже моя мама.....у папы было много друзей, в возрасте и страх отчетливо был на их лицах - кто следующий. Вот, следующих было много. И мне хотелось тогда всех успокоить, наполнить любовью. И тогда людям было легко и спокойно. Они струились благодарностью. Они ведь все меня с детства очень любили.  Потому что это очень трудно видеть, как кто-то убивается в рыданиях и сожалениях, когда сам боишься смерти и не вооружен Учением.

Ну, а сама я испытала многое, но не было ничего грустного и тяжелого. Гораздо тяжелей было видеть его, когда он страдал, был больной и немощный, в капкане, не вставая с кровати. Он старался прятать от меня свой страх. Боялся меня побеспокоить, а я не могла его вооружить правильными мыслями, могла только заботиться о нем и молиться....Ну, потом он умер. Передо мной было просто тело. Как остов кораблекрушения. Папы в нем уже не было...это я отчетливо тогда поняла.

----------

Маша_ла (11.11.2009)

----------


## Alekk

Реализация открывает то, что ты никогда не рождался и не умирал. Именно в этом смысле реализованный человек больше не перерождается. Тем более что сансара и нирвана едины. Но пока действуют омрачения, будут и перерождения. Мнимые.

----------


## Нико

Смерти боятся все -- разве кроме реализованных мастеров, которые умирают, когда захотят. Когда умирают наши родственники, мы смотрим на это со стороны, ужасаемся, но не можем себе представить, что когда-нибудь окажемся на их месте. Мне кажется, нужно в особенной медитации просто ставить себя на их место --и представлять, представлять....У нас же существует особенность психики -- замещение -- т.е. мы просто выталкиваем из сознания  неприятные переживания. До поры до времени....Нам все кажется, что это случится с нами не скоро... Заблуждение.

----------


## Yeshe

> Смерти боятся все -- разве кроме реализованных мастеров, которые умирают, когда захотят.


 смерти боятся далеко не все - и результаты опроса вам это уже наглядно показали. Потому не надо мерить по себе. 

Есть несколько состояний сознания, при которых страх смерти исчезает. Например глубокая вера в какие-то определенные посмертные состояния, заявленные в религиях. Если человек верит по-настоящему, он перестает бояться. Во-вторых, долгое размышление о смерти -- оно тоже снимает страх, порождает принятие, даже если человек атеист. Ну а буддисты, тренированные воспринимать жизнь как сон, тоже имеют достаточно механизмов, чтобы выработать спокойствие по отношению к смерти. Причем я говорю не о показном спокоствии, а о настоящем  - глубоко внутри и глубоко для себя.

----------

Буль (05.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> смерти боятся далеко не все - и результаты опроса вам это уже наглядно показали. Потому не надо мерить по себе. 
> 
> Есть несколько состояний сознания, при которых страх смерти исчезает. Например глубокая вера в какие-то определенные посмертные состояния, заявленные в религиях. Если человек верит по-настоящему, он перестает бояться. Во-вторых, долгое размышление о смерти -- оно тоже снимает страх, порождает принятие, даже если человек атеист. Ну а буддисты, тренированные воспринимать жизнь как сон, тоже имеют достаточно механизмов, чтобы выработать спокойствие по отношению к смерти. Причем я говорю не о показном спокоствии, а о настоящем  - глубоко внутри и глубоко для себя.


О, я Вам сорадуюсь, если Вы уже преодолели страх смерти. Я тоже стремлюсь к этому, но, видимо, ещё не достигла такой глубины практики, как Вы.

----------


## Сакура

А мне любопытно посмотреть чего там будет. Я хочу попробовать. Жизнь особо меня не держит. Наверно, поэтому люблю по краю крыши ходить )))

----------


## Буль

А Вы уверены что что-то "там" увидите?

----------


## Ка

Жить хорошо, а хорошо жить еще лучше. Вы же БУДДИСТЫ! Не бойтесь.

----------


## Шавырин

Кому как,но у меня жизнь одна и она мне дорога как память. :Cry:  :Cool:

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ответил нет, тогда в 2003 году, теперь я в этом уверен еще больше.
P.S. Этот страх исчезает полностью, когда совсем нечего терять.

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

> А мне любопытно посмотреть чего там будет. Я хочу попробовать. Жизнь особо меня не держит. Наверно, поэтому люблю по краю крыши ходить )))


странное заявление. А вы не подумали о том, что после хождения по краю крыши вы можете оказаться на годы прикованным к постели при почти полной невозможности двигаться? Вы хотите устроить такой праздник жизни вашим родным? Так что если жизнь не держит, то это не обязательно, что смерть примет. 

А вот еще одно -- вы нырнули с крыши и обнаружили посмертное существование, и оно вам не нравится, и исправить ничего нельзя. Уже нельзя. 

Или вы обнаружили себя вновь рожденным с дцп. А почему? А потому что пренебрегали своим телом - драгоценным инструментом -- и своей жизнью, данными для совершенствования и достижения просветления. Теперь будет ценить...

----------

Бо (24.02.2010), Буль (10.02.2010), Шавырин (10.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А мне любопытно посмотреть чего там будет. Я хочу попробовать. Жизнь особо меня не держит. Наверно, поэтому люблю по краю крыши ходить )))


Так мы все "пробовали", уже, наверное, бессчётное кол-во раз. Но забыли. Интересно, как такое можно забыть?

----------

Шавырин (10.02.2010)

----------


## Буль

Честно признаться меня больше волнует обратный вопрос: как такое можно запомнить?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так мы все "пробовали", уже, наверное, бессчётное кол-во раз. Но забыли. Интересно, как такое можно забыть?


Большинство людей не помнит, что им снилось вчера ночью (хоть и засыпали до этого бесчетное колличество раз), а уж забыть, что с ними было в предыдущем теле - совсем не проблема.

----------

Бо (24.02.2010)

----------


## Galina

> \\\\\\\\представляя пистолет направленный себе в лоб, для правдивости мнения.\\\\\\\\\
> 
> Из 14 ответов толлько 1 (Бао)  сказал - да.
> Смешно.
> Бао! - подвинься, я рядом сяду.
> ------------------------
> Хотя сам вопрос еще смешнее.


Почему один Бао? Также ответили ещё 28 человек. И ещё 20 сказали, что боятся самого процесса умирания.

----------


## Шавырин

> Честно признаться меня больше волнует обратный вопрос: как такое можно запомнить?


Ну я,например, на своих руках нарезы делал :Wink:  :Cry:

----------


## Кузьмич

> А мне любопытно посмотреть чего там будет. Я хочу попробовать. Жизнь особо меня не держит. Наверно, поэтому люблю по краю крыши ходить )))


Думаете, увидите там что-то более другое ? ... 
 Смотрите пока здесь, можете если.

----------


## Easmirnov

> Ответил - да. Страх смерти естественен.


Страх смерти возможен только у человека, у осознанного существа, у всех остальных животных он называется инстинктом самосохранения.
Поэтому, да - у меня есть инстинкт самосохранения, как и некоторые другие инстинкты, и - нет, у меня нет страха смерти. Чего бояться-то?

----------


## Шавырин

Где-то слышал, что если человек помнит свои сны, то он прирождённый буддист:-))

----------


## Сакура

Я боюсь болезненного умирания. К смерти отношусь с любопытством. Страшно, но что там? Интересно!

----------


## Yeshe

> Где-то слышал, что если человек помнит свои сны, то он прирождённый буддист:-))


нет, он просто помнит сны. Кстати недавно прочитала книгу Пинколы Эстес, она говорит, что запоминание снов - это свойство, которое можно развить  (как упражняют например мускулы). И дала ряд приемов по развитию этой спосoбности. Я проверила, работает. Сны стали запоминаться, и я подумала, что наверное я это зря сделала. Они стали забываться опять. Вот.  :Smilie: 




> Я боюсь болезненного умирания.


Практикуйте Будду Медицины. Он помогает не только при болезни, но и при умирании - избежать как раз того, чего вы боитесь - долгого, болезненного и мучительного умирания.  смерть будет быстрая и легкая.

----------


## Easmirnov

Вопрос о том, что ожидает нас после смерти, так же бессмыслен, как вопрос, что ожидает Арлекина после костюмированного бала. Его ничего не ожидает, потому что Арлекин существует только как маска. Мне кажется, что правильнее говорить о том, что нас что-то ожидает в жизни. А смерть – это пробуждение от жизни. Но пробуждаемся от нее не мы, потому что мы сами – такая же точно иллюзия, как и все, что нас окружает. Умирая, мы просыпаемся от того, что считали собой.
*Виктор Пелевин*

----------


## Alekk

*Easmirnov*
Отлично сказано. Осталось найти того, кто просыпается, до смерти тела. Обнаружение этого и есть реализация. К счастью, оно гораздо ближе, чем смерть. В глубоком сне мы становимся только этим пару-тройку раз за ночь. Иногда в медитации тоже.

----------

